# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me faqen google chrome?

## Beni94

*Probleme me faqen google chrome?*

*Kur hap google chrome pas disa oresh me mbyllet faqja perseri,

dua te shkarkoj nje program nuk ma shkarkon fare as mozilla firefox.....

e kam ngarkuar shume pc por si mund ti fshij ato qe kam instaluar.....

kam pc te 1998 e kam informatuar dhe kam windows xp ne english po ne shqip ka.....
192 e ka MB.......

kam antivrus qe e pastroj kompjuterin Advanced SystemCare.........

dua te instaloj nje program per elektronike multisim 8 ku mund ta gjej....
se ate dege vazhdoj per elektronike...........

me ndihmoni ca.......*

----------


## user010

-Kur hap google chrome pas disa oresh me mbyllet faqja perseri,
>si aty ku punon befas mbyllet browser-i vetë?

Sa për multisim provo një herë këtë Download dhe shtyp atë të mesit që thotë download.

Ose provo këtu Filestube.. e keqja është se multisim 8 nuk është free, kjo është faqja oficiale për trial.

Sa për winxp në Shqip.. ngul këmbë tek versioni Anglisht një herë për mua.

Sa për të fshirë ato që ke instaluar shko tek control panel dhe zgjidh add remove programs. Hiqi fare dhe ato browser-at një herë.. 

Përvec winxp konsidero të përdorësh dhe një Linux live cd.. disa version jan aq të lehta sa zën vetëm pak vend në një CD.. p.sh damn small linux.. 

Po do të bësh eksperimente me programe të ndryshme pa rënduar kompjuterin përdor SandboxIE.

----------


## mia@

Une ca probleme me google chrome. Nuk me hapen disa faqe si FB, Hotmail, etj Me del qe security system nuk i njeh keto website dhe paraqitin rrezik. Nuk me le ti hap.

Plus kam probleme me skype. Me punonte normal kur nje dite nuk arrija te futesha dot.  As ta c'instaloj nuk mundem.  :i ngrysur:  
Ndonje mendim se ngela duke ndjek udhezimet qe lexoj ne internet, por asnjera nuk me fuksionoi.
Me Firefox me hapen ato faqe qe nuk me hapen me google chrome

----------


## freeopen

> Une ca probleme me google chrome. Nuk me hapen disa faqe si FB, Hotmail, etj Me del qe security system nuk i njeh keto website dhe paraqitin rrezik. Nuk me le ti hap.
> 
> Plus kam probleme me skype. Me punonte normal kur nje dite nuk arrija te futesha dot.  As ta c'instaloj nuk mundem.  
> Ndonje mendim se ngela duke ndjek udhezimet qe lexoj ne internet, por asnjera nuk me fuksionoi.
> Me Firefox me hapen ato faqe qe nuk me hapen me google chrome


Mia per te c'instaluar perdor guiden e Skype nese nuk e ke bere. Ne perfundim bej nje pastrim te kompiuterit me Ccleaner dhe installoje perseri. (guida ne italisht)

----------


## tetovarja87

a mund te shfytezoj kete teme?!

Per te me ndihmuar dikush si mund te instaloj nje msn adres ne hotmail,sepse kur mare te kucem me del aty instal a new version etj etj ku e di cka

----------


## user010

Mia
Google Chrome.. teksti ekzakt ose një foto do ndihmonte 

Skype
Provo të bësh uninstall një tjetër program, kë do qoftë (sa për prov mos e vazhdo të gjithë procedurën e çinstalimit). Ky hap ndihmon që të kuptojmë pak më shumë 
Nuk e di po do ndihmojë por po provove prapë ta çinstalosh skype-in, provo të bësh *quit* (klik të djathtë në icon tray) dhe jo një exit të thjeshtë, ose provo të installosh skypin e ri pa hequr të vjetrin. 

Me Firefox me hapen ato faqe qe nuk me hapen me google chrome.. ok informacione të tilla na ndihmojnë shumë të kuptojmë.. secili browser ka settings e tija.

__________________________________________________  _____________

Tetovare
E kam të vështirë të kuptojë..

te instaloj nje msn adres ne hotmail - supozojë se ke një msn acount të tillë
user@hotmail.com
password
ç'farë do të thuash me 'te instaloj'

sepse kur mare te kucem - e ke fjalën të kyçesh në msn besojë, pra tani nuk kyçesh dot në msn po kuptova mirë..
________________________________
Më falni për këtë.. nuk kisha ndërmend ta bisedoja prapë se e kam kërkuar nja dy here, nuk dua të bëhem i lodhshëm..  

Por me që u gjend dikush që me vullnetin e tij interesohet.. pra Tetovarja, po them prapë se është shumë ndihmuese ne pjesët teknike të forumit të kufizohemi rreth një pyetjeje vetëm, këtu është postimi që shpjegon arsyet!

bukur tetovare...

----------


## Reiart

> Une ca probleme me google chrome. Nuk me hapen disa faqe si FB, Hotmail, etj Me del qe security system nuk i njeh keto website dhe paraqitin rrezik. Nuk me le ti hap.
> 
> Plus kam probleme me skype. Me punonte normal kur nje dite nuk arrija te futesha dot.  As ta c'instaloj nuk mundem.  
> Ndonje mendim se ngela duke ndjek udhezimet qe lexoj ne internet, por asnjera nuk me fuksionoi.
> Me Firefox me hapen ato faqe qe nuk me hapen me google chrome


A ke te instaluar ABP. Nese ke te instaluar Adblock Plus ne Crome ai eshte problemi. Cinstaloje dhe shiko ndryshimin, pastaj mund ta instalosh perseri nje version me te ri dhe te besh update listen e filtrave.

----------


## mia@

User 010, me shfaqet ky mesazh kur dua ta c'instaloj skype.

 "The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package. The error code is 2738. "
 Provova te fshij ca programe te tjera, dhe u fshine. 

Reiart nuk e kam te instaluar ate program. Sinqerisht as e kam idene c'ndodhi me google chrome. I vetmi program qe kam perdorur te pakten keto 3 vitet e fundit. Te tjerat s'me vjen ti perdor. Keshtu do ndodhi kur te futin duart femijet ne kompjuter. :i ngrysur:

----------


## freeopen

> me shfaqet ky mesazh kur dua ta c'instaloj skype.
> 
>  "The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package. The error code is 2738. "
> (


Ndiq kete procedure  per te zgjidhur problemin qe ke .

Error-Code-2738-Solution

----------


## user010

Jam edhe unë i këtij mendimi me freeopen.. për mos të postuar këtu sepse kjo temë është për tjetër pyetje hapa një temë për artikullin e propozuar nga freeopen për ata që mund të ken vështirësi me Anglsihten, ajo është këtu

----------


## manipulator

1 shtyp windows-logo+R dhe shkruaj msconfig,shtyp enter,
2ne startup shiko te gjitha programet qe fillojne ne windows dhe beji uncheck ato qe ste duhen(recomandoj te lesh vetem antivirusin,te tjerat fiki)
3 ne startup services do clickosh posht majtas "hide microsoft services" dhe pastaj click-off services qe nuk te duhen,(per ato qe nuk kupton,google is your friend  :shkelje syri:  )
4shtyp aply dhe restart PC 
5N.q.s. ke installuar local sever, p.sh lampp ose wampp, ta dish qe komunikon ne te njejten port me skype (port80) dhe duhet ndaluar (hapi 3) dhe reinstall skype.
6 ka shume menyra qe te gjesh arsyen pse ndalon chrome por duhet te gjesh 1 technic qe te kontrolloj kompjuterin per errors,PID (process id) open ports.
7bej edhe check disk per bad sectors se nuk i dihet
8ka 1 mundesi shume te madhe te kesh viruse  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## meli-pr

pershendetje kam nje problem me google chrome e hapi po rrin shummm dhe nuk me qelet pastaj me del nje faqe me e vogel dhe me shkrune keshtu :

the fllowing page(s)have become unresponsive . You can wait for them become responsive or kill them

----------


## user010

a mund ta fiki dikush kete... faleminderit!

----------


## ATMAN

> pershendetje kam nje problem me google chrome e hapi po rrin shummm dhe nuk me qelet pastaj me del nje faqe me e vogel dhe me shkrune keshtu :
> 
> the fllowing page(s)have become unresponsive . You can wait for them become responsive or kill them


glary utilities eshte nje program shume i dobishem gjeje  shkarkoje ne pc dhe perdore dhe e ben ai ate qe do ti duke e mbajtur pc gjithmone ne gjendje te mire pune

ose gjej nje nga programet me poshte :

CCleaner 4.10

WinUtilities Free Edition 10.55 

WinMate 0.9.14 

nCleaner 2.3.4 

File Cleaner Pro 4.3 

Sandra Lite 2014 

Registry Life 1.3 

AppCleaner 1.6 

Registry Cleaner 2

----------

